
Does Things.app Have Over-the-Air Sync? - mitchdev
http://mitchj.info/blog/2010/10/does-things-app-have-over-the-air-sync/
======
apl
It's actually a really good point. Things is so desperately in need of cloud-y
syncing, I can't even begin to describe it. Apparently they're working on it.
Still, embarrassing. All the others are getting it right.

Well, maybe there's a feature in store that makes up for it...

------
towndrunk
This is really a post? Come on man!

